# R.I.P El Dorado



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I didn't have bad luck I'd have NO luck at all. My poor yellow, just wasn't feeling good and declined too fast. R.I.P :-(


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh no Sena!! :-( I'm so so sorry you lost Eldo. I know how much he meant to you, he's the one Betta on here I remember the most. Oh life is just unfair :-( Rest Peacefully Eldo, find Tatsu and Hana under the bridge. *sigh*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:-( yeah. I don't have clove oil, and I cannot bring myself to crush him... I'm gaining the courage to ask my bf to do it for me D: My poor baby.... there won't be a yellow like him, I can guarentee it.

on a side note, I won't miss the tail biting  :/


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is he gone? Or still a live? I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he will be in the next couple of minutes. He usually sits in his cave, hiding out, then comes for food. Recently he's been hovering at the surface, and closer look... He's got dropsy and is pineconed. Not very responsive. :-(


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I kinda feel horrible for my post now  Let me try again..

Oh no Sena!! :-( I'm so so sorry you're losing Eldo. I know how much he means to you, he's the one Betta on here I remember the most. Oh life is just unfair :-( Rest Peacefully Eldo when you get there, find Tatsu and Hana under the bridge. *sigh*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eh, now he's gone. I seriousl hate my life right now...it sucks so bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about El Dorado, Sena. I know how special he was to you.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

((hugs)) Just think, how freaking amazing was his life with you? And how many others never knew love, warmth and good food. You were the best thing to ever happen with him. I say they only stay with us so long, because it takes them less time to fulfill their duties with us on Earth. Do something beautiful in his memory, it usually makes me feel better when I lose one of my own.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, Sena.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im so sorry Sena He lived a happy life with you


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*hugs* so sorry! I know you were so in love with your golden boy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> ((hugs)) Just think, how freaking amazing was his life with you? And how many others never knew love, warmth and good food. You were the best thing to ever happen with him. I say they only stay with us so long, because it takes them less time to fulfill their duties with us on Earth. Do something beautiful in his memory, it usually makes me feel better when I lose one of my own.


 
thanks, Pitluvs, and thanks everyone  I'm having such rotten luck. Even Ghengis is bloated, and with epsom salt nothing changedm and he has no parasites  but he acts normal, eats and poops. ugh.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh no poor boy  i'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm really sorry, Sena.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## CrazyForBettas (Mar 28, 2012)

Awww  I'm so sorry, he was beautiful!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

his murderer was probably the tap. Everyone who got a water change from a different tap (downstairs) is active o_o and colorful...


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Sena T^T


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg, am so sorry i el dorado ;'( that boy looked so pretty, i always saw him on your avi!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh


----------

